# Yellow spots on top, looks like holes from bottom



## Roddy (Jan 15, 2011)

After seeing and thinking I had a nute overdoes problem on my Pineapple Express, I am seeing my Northern Lights develop the same problem. From the top, the leaves are showing a tiny yellowing to brown spot...hundreds on a leaf...from the bottom, it looks like swiss cheese, the spots look like tiny holes through the leaves.

Spider mites? Not seeing any webs, but that's probably only because they're just getting started? The Pineapple Express has been sick for a few days now, first the larger leaves turned yellow and were dying off (might not be related, this could have actually been the nute burn I had originally suspected), then I started noticing the spots/holes.

Plants are in budding, I have a Kandy Kush that's 5 weeks and a day in bud, the Northern Lights is 3 days into her 5th week and the Pineapple Express is in her 3rd week...treatment? Kandy Kush is showing no signs as yet, but I haven't looked super close, just noticed the Northern Lights last night...


----------



## Roddy (Jan 15, 2011)

And sorry, not sure how to post pics here....


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 15, 2011)

its really hard to say without seeing them could be alot of diiferent things. really need pics. i'm sure i can find a link that will explain how to post pictures. also take a look at the first two links in my signature they might help a little


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 15, 2011)

How to resize and post your pictures.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/how_to_upload_pictures.html


----------



## Roddy (Jan 15, 2011)

OK, best pic I could do, THANKS for the help! I saw this, but wasn't understanding exactly...needed to resize lol!!

Pic shows the yellow/brown spots on one of the leaves, I couldn't get a good pic from the bottom, will do so tonight when lights go back up! 

View attachment doped sick 012.JPG


----------



## Roddy (Jan 15, 2011)

First bud pic is of the Kandy Kush which doesn't show signs of this problem yet, just showing how far into budding these gals are. Second pic shows a bud from the Northern Lights which is about 4 weeks into budding...this plant IS affected! 

View attachment doped sick 011.JPG


View attachment doped sick 009-1.JPG


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 15, 2011)

it does kinda look like spidermites but it's really hard to tell. have you looked under the leaves real good to see if their running around. they're hard to see sometimes.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 15, 2011)

Looks like it might be The Borg to me too


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 16, 2011)

its hard to tell with the glare from the light on the leaves. had to fold my screen way back to see it myself


----------



## Roddy (Jan 16, 2011)

So, what's the next move? Throw them all away and start over? Is there anything I can do for these? 

View attachment 103_0120.JPG


View attachment dope a1 012-1.JPG


View attachment dope a1 017-1.JPG


View attachment dope a1 018-1.JPG


View attachment dope a1 024-1.JPG


View attachment dope a1 026-1.JPG


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 16, 2011)

its hard to say really. what i do know is don't use neem oil on them in flowering. you could probably look and find some organic treatment for them but make sure it's safe to use on edibles. spidermites in flowering is the worst. maybe someone else will chime in with some ideas for a good product you can use. sorry i could be more help


----------



## Roddy (Jan 16, 2011)

hXXp://www.saferbrand.com/store/garden-care/5102

Any good?  Plants are in night stage now, should I be doing anything...or is there anything I can do for these 3? The KK is 3 weeks from harvest, the Northern Lights is around 4 weeks from harvest and the PE is around 5 weeks or so from harvest. The KK isn't showing any signs as yet, should I harvest early or ride it out? The Northern Lights is looking fairly good, can I or should I harvest this one now?

I am truly bummed and desperate here, any thoughts are welcomed and appreciated...


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 16, 2011)

if you harvest them that early your gonna lose out on alot. if the KK doesn't seem to be infected yet i would try to find something and give it an early treatment just to be safe and i would try to ride it out till as close to the end as you can. if you used the search feature you should be able to find an easy home made mix to help slow the mites down untill harvest. also if only one of your plants is showing signs then it might not be spider mites. in my experience once they get on one plant they get on them all pretty fast. i'll try to find a link to some good spider mite info on here


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 16, 2011)

here's a link, if you read thru the post thread you'll find many different ways and ideas on how to battle spidermites. hope this help

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/foru...ad.php?t=38831


----------



## Roddy (Jan 16, 2011)

I won't interrupt the cycle as I fear that, if these are indeed mites, it's too late anyway. However, I will be looking VERY close tonight. Don't have a stupid scope yet (dumb dumb dumb), but have a few mag glasses and will be scouring the plants. 

I saw that rubbing alcohol is a good weapon in bud stage.....


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 16, 2011)

ya, it would be better to use that than a chemilcal that will stay in the bud for you to smoke later.. just remember if you do use any chemicals to give the plants several good rinsings before you harvest and eventualy smoke


----------



## Roddy (Jan 16, 2011)

just noticed the link in your other post there....it's a dead link! I've been reading a bit and it's none too encouraging....


----------



## Roddy (Jan 16, 2011)

More reading and I noticed that mites aren't happy in colder areas?? My room regularly goes down to around 60-65 degrees, I noted it was a cool 57 the other day (below freezing outside, room is not heated and used to actually be a porch)....could this be something other than mites? Have not seen any webbing as yet and no, the KK is not infected, I checked it closely yesterday!

Could this be an overuse of bat guano?


----------



## Roddy (Jan 16, 2011)

I also noticed they aren't happy with humidity...if they truly ARE mites, would raising the humidity by placing a few buckets of water and/or some wet towels in the room, towels maybe hanging off light reflectors to heat them?

And yes, have the alcohol waiting...some for me to knock down the depression and the rubbing kind for those pests.


----------



## stinkyelements (Jan 16, 2011)

I am just throwing it out there but I would be sure these are from mites before making any decisions, they are hard to find but I would make sure I see one first. I have had similar spots late in flower and it wasnt mites, not sure exactly what it was, maybe a newb mistake I was thinking cal/mag issues I then tried to fix too late, not saying you should go that way but just a thought, it could be other things.


----------



## Roddy (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm with you stinky, these babes have been here this long, not making a rash move now! I'm still holding hope this is a nute burn, thinking I used too much bat guano....hoping lol (sad when your hoping the issue is user related lol)!

Am going to investigate VERY throughly tonight.......


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 16, 2011)

ya im not 100% sure myself as it's hard to tell from pics. it could be one of many things all we can really do without physically seeing them is make a guess.


----------



## Roddy (Jan 16, 2011)

And much appreciated, Slowmo....as I am only guessing and with no experience, I am very appreciative of ALL who posted here!! Great community, hope I have chance to return the favor some day...only not with such a potentially depressing issue, possibly?? Man, I gotta take my med now... :48:


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 16, 2011)

we're all here to help and learn brother. sorry i couldn't be more help


----------



## stinkyelements (Jan 16, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> And much appreciated, Slowmo....as I am only guessing and with no experience, I am very appreciative of ALL who posted here!! Great community, hope I have chance to return the favor some day...only not with such a potentially depressing issue, possibly?? Man, I gotta take my med now... :48:



Slowmo is right it is just educated guessing somewhat without knowing every detail, im sure you will soon return the favor Roddy and these depressing issues are all part of the experience dont let it get you down its not over and nothing we cant still try to fix


----------



## Roddy (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm around 98% sure it's a nute burn issue and not mites....am going in to buy a scope tomorrow, so will know for certain then! I saw nothing that looked like it was alive other than plant on top or bottom of hundreds of leaves I looked at very closely...  :48:

This is the cola of my Kandy Kush in the same room as those I am concerned about.... 

View attachment dope a1 033-1.JPG


----------



## Melvan (Jan 17, 2011)

I looked at the pics, which takes me a while on dial-up, totally hate the way we have to post them now. I agree that it's classic nute burn.

You know what to do, flush the affected plants, next watering after that just ph'd water, then back to feeding with less nutes. Obviously, do a reduction in your other girls too. They may not be showing issues yet, but why push them to the limit, it only causes stress.

Edited to say that if it is the borg, and they've done that much damage already, it's an infestation that's been working for awhile and you're going to have a huge battle on your hands. Usually they work from the bottom up, they hate the light and tend to stay low on the plant at first to avoid it. You don't normally see damage up top unless they've been there for awhile, IME.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 17, 2011)

to me classic nute burn starts at the tips of the leaves and works it's way back into the leaf, i've never had nute burn that caused tiny brown spots with holes in them. but thats just me.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 17, 2011)

I didnt look at pics. Cant believe nobody said it yet. Sounds like cal/mag, straight up. Maybe PH combo. Mites bright white spots. Rust spots, tons of them, are cal/mag starting in. Maybe you have mites too, have not looked. But what you describe is the start of cal/mag def and prob nitrogen drf if your seeing yellowing. 

I will look at pics tomorow if you dont get it sorted out already.


----------



## Roddy (Jan 17, 2011)

Didn't flush, just added some nutes at the correct dosage....the gals look ok tonight. The dying leaves have slowed, not as bad as the last few nights at all...I think the gals are fine! In fact, the Pineapple Express grew an inch overnight, the Northern Lights grew an inch and a half! The buds these two are producing are really looking sweet, they smell even sweeter and are very sticky to the touch!

THANS for the comments all, I HOPE I am out of the woods and heading for the finish line!


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 17, 2011)

Just looked. Glad you got it worked out. I saw cal/mag and N def setting in.


----------



## Roddy (Jan 17, 2011)

Would adding unsulphured molasses to the nute mix, would that be a good cal/mag booster? Shows 6% of each.

Here's another pic of the Kandy Kush (1st pic)....over 6' tall with thickening sticky buds!

Second pic shows the top of one of the many frosty buds forming and growing all over the Pineapple Express.

Third pic shows the spear-like branches of the Northern Lights, this plant was topped once to produce this multi-cola beast! 

View attachment dope a1 023-1.JPG


View attachment dope a1 030-1.JPG


View attachment dope a1 011-1.JPG


----------



## stinkyelements (Jan 17, 2011)

I did throw it out there that it is or could be cal/mag before anything else. Post #8


----------



## stinkyelements (Jan 17, 2011)

Very nice pics Roddy I have a Kandy Kush Fem I am waiting to grow out, I have a thread and poll on what 12/12 strain to run next of 3 possibles, Is that reserva privada KK fem?


----------



## Roddy (Jan 17, 2011)

Yes, was a UFO from a previous order, I ordered 6 more as well as a few other RP stock and some Acapulco Gold lol I let this KK grow to over 30" before putting in budding, then added it to an 18 gal tub the first week in due to a mole issue...I think it appreciated the larger home! She ended up growing over an inch a day, usually 2" a day for the first two weeks of budding.


----------



## Roddy (Jan 21, 2011)

A question for all those who are fairly experienced...I noticed that the Kandy Kush is just as happy as the day I transplanted her into the 18gal tub at the beginning of bud stage, no sign of cal/mag shortage, no signs of ANY nute issues or even any browning leaves save a very few expected losses at the bottom of the plant.

Question is, would the transplant to a larger tub with fresh soil be the reason? If I were to transplant from say a 3gal to a 10gal or so for each plant around start of bud, would this help to keep the babes happy healthy and HUGE? Would the addition of the bigger pot/soil be the reason the KK is so much happier than the two that are still in same soil as they started in some 3 1/2 months ago or so?

Reason I ask, the Pineapple Express is in a 3gal pot, is 3' + in size and I cannot stick my finger through the soil to even test the dryness...roots are like a net on the top! I should add that the PE wasn't like this when I put her in budding, the roots have tightened to the point I cannot any longer check dryness with finger....


----------

